# The world's most influential person is...



## Shiny Grimer (Apr 30, 2009)

...moot!

moot is the alias of the founder of 4chan. Yeah, it's not hard to expect that they'd be involved in this.

However, there's something interesting about the rest of the poll results, too. marblecakealsothegame, eh?

The top results were engineered by 4chan with a hack that is detailed in this article (or at least, so the article claims).

Now, fairly and objectively, I'd say moot didn't deserve to win. 4chan's influence extends to the geeky fanbases of the internet and that's it. It's very rare and weird for someone in real life to reiterate a 4chan meme, and every person I know that has said a 4chan meme out loud knew beforehand that it was from 4chan. Compare this to movie quotes that get used in everyday life ( and of course, movies) without most people knowing where they come from.

In a weird way, though, you could argue that he is the most influential person. Nobody organized an irc channel for Vladimir Putin, did they?


----------



## Abwayax (Apr 30, 2009)

Ha ha ha. How cute. I bet the 4chan script kiddies think they pulled off something epic here.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Apr 30, 2009)

Number 100 said:


> Ha ha ha. How cute. I bet the 4chan script kiddies think they pulled off something epic here.


They did. And everyone in the fucking nation who reads Time will know it.


----------



## Felidire (Apr 30, 2009)

I have no idea what the hell any of you guys are talking about.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 30, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOO!!!

*bounces around happily*

4chan is AWESOME!

(And no, that wasn't sarcastic.)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 30, 2009)

4chan will never produce anything decent

it also ruined the word 'epic' for me forever


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 30, 2009)

everyone knew he would win a month ago, haven't we got over this

besides, look at the past winners: Shigeru Miyamoto and Rain? yeah.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 30, 2009)

who's rain


----------



## Felidire (Apr 30, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> 4chan will never produce anything decent
> 
> it also ruined the word 'epic' for me forever


If we're talking about that incredibly lame forum/imageboard, then yeah im with you 100%.

That place is a heap of shit. </3


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 30, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> who's rain


some korean singer


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 30, 2009)

4chan is not funny can we lock this topic


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 30, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> it also ruined the word 'epic' for me forever


whut.

you found some rule 34 of the word "epic".

jaysus.

edit:



> 4chan is not funny can we lock this topic


there's a helluva lot less funnier shit out there.

you just gotta know where to look.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 30, 2009)

no it just made everyone use 'epic' everygoddamnwhere in wrong contexts and/or applying it to everything and i now hate the word with the intensity of an exploding sun
kind of the same goes for 'fail' and 'win'


----------



## Minish (Apr 30, 2009)

>_<

Wouldn't the inventor(s, or whatever) of the _computer and internet_ be a bit more influential? 4chan might be influential on the web but wtf the entire world?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 30, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> no it just made everyone use 'epic' everygoddamnwhere in wrong contexts and/or applying it to everything and i now hate the word with the intensity of an exploding sun
> kind of the same goes for 'fail' and 'win'


epic win.



> >_<
> 
> Wouldn't the inventor(s, or whatever) of the computer and internet be a bit more influential? 4chan might be influential on the web but wtf the entire world?


which is why the poll was manipulated. :3


----------



## H-land (Apr 30, 2009)

I have heard of three of the people on that list before.
Three.
They may be influential, but they aren't well publicized.


----------



## #1 bro (Apr 30, 2009)

what is "marblecake"?

but anyway, as they say, this is an "epic win"


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 30, 2009)

> what is "marblecake"?









pretty awesome, actually


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Apr 30, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> pretty awesome, actually


<3 I love marble loaf cake.

Anyway, the only interesting thing about this was the hack used to actually arrange the names of the top people so that you could see _the secret message ooh_; I don't really care about moot as much as the hack.

I like how I barely know any of the people in the marblecakealsothegame list.



> no it just made everyone use 'epic' everygoddamnwhere in wrong contexts and/or applying it to everything and i now hate the word with the intensity of an exploding sun
> kind of the same goes for 'fail' and 'win'


Until people in your school start using it all the time, you can't complain.
...unless your school has already caught the 'fail'?


----------



## Abwayax (May 1, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> what is "marblecake"?


I think they are/were one of the big sub-groups within the Anonymous who are protesting Scientology. Their name came up when I was reading an anti-Scientology board; apparently some Anonymous thought marblecake were trying to be the "leaders" of Anonymous and as we all know Anonymous is leaderless etc

"The game" is, of course... oh shit I lost the game


----------



## Felidire (May 1, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> pretty awesome, actually


Looks like someone took a crap in a bread maker.. I hope it _tastes_ good... =x


----------



## #1 bro (May 1, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> pretty awesome, actually


er, I know what marble cake is

but why "marblecake" and not "motherfucker" or something more vulgar? is it referencing a meme that I'm not familiar with?"


----------



## Abwayax (May 1, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> but why "marblecake" and not "motherfucker" or something more vulgar? is it referencing a meme that I'm not familiar with?"





Number 100 said:


> I think they are/were one of the big sub-groups within the Anonymous who are protesting Scientology. Their name came up when I was reading an anti-Scientology board; apparently some Anonymous thought marblecake were trying to be the "leaders" of Anonymous and as we all know Anonymous is leaderless etc


----------



## BCM (May 2, 2009)

... said:


> Now, fairly and objectively, I'd say moot didn't deserve to win. 4chan's influence extends to the geeky fanbases of the internet and that's it. It's very rare and weird for someone in real life to reiterate a 4chan meme, and every person I know that has said a 4chan meme out loud knew beforehand that it was from 4chan. Compare this to movie quotes that get used in everyday life ( and of course, movies) without most people knowing where they come from.


Actually, 4chan has done quite a bit to gain attention from people outside of the internet; what about when they found Sarah Palin's email password, or Project Chanology, or Fox News talking about them?

And tons of kids at my school say "you lost the game" or "epic win/fail" a lot.


----------



## Abwayax (May 3, 2009)

"The game" predates 4chan.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (May 5, 2009)

BCM said:


> Actually, 4chan has done quite a bit to gain attention from people outside of the internet; what about when they found Sarah Palin's email password, or Project Chanology, or Fox News talking about them?


They've occasionally done some things, but they are not instantly recognizable by normal people who don't lurl around the internet. The most notable thing that you've listed here, I think, is the Scientology thing. 

Sarah Palin's email hacking was not done by 4chan; it was done by some senator's son who posted the e-mail password on 4chan.

Either way, 4chan is, by far, not the most influential group in the world, nor is moot the most influential person. Not even hackers in general are the most influential group in the world.



> And tons of kids at my school say "you lost the game" or "epic win/fail" a lot.


So do a lot of the people at my school, and it is extremely annoying. However, let me tell you that most of the people who say this are very frequent users of the internet and quite genre-savvy; the average kid in my school doesn't know what "the game" is and would likely be confused if someone told them they failed epically.


----------



## Flareth (May 5, 2009)

Number 100 said:


> "The game" predates 4chan.


 But isnt it where it became more wildly known? I dunno. I have never went to 4chan.

Peh...I wish someone better could have gotten 1st. But who, I don't know.

Meh, I don't care what other people think or hacked really though. I don't really read Time so.


----------



## Abwayax (May 5, 2009)

I knew what The Game was before I even heard of 4chan.


----------



## xkze (May 5, 2009)

lol, moot


----------



## Dewgong (May 5, 2009)

i dunno mean 4chan has done it's glory and all

but it, or it's owner, doesn't really deserve to be listed as the world's most influential person


----------



## #1 bro (May 5, 2009)

... said:


> most of the people who say this are very frequent users of the internet and quite *genre-savvy*


WHAT your school exists in a fictional work? and all the kids at your school are at least vaguely aware of this and know not to make the cliche mistakes that other movie heroes often make? well that is certainly cool!


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (May 5, 2009)

Why not Snacks?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 6, 2009)

BCM said:


> And tons of kids at my school say "you lost the game" or "epic win/fail" a lot.


Can I have them?^^

I'm sure I'm the ONLY one at my school who knows about "the game" and "fail/win" and memes and YTP and whatever.


----------



## Bombsii (May 6, 2009)

You can have cupcakes with edible ball bearings in  it.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (May 9, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> WHAT your school exists in a fictional work? and all the kids at your school are at least vaguely aware of this and know not to make the cliche mistakes that other movie heroes often make? well that is certainly cool!


Haven't you ever heard of the infamous genre '..'s school'? I mean, come on, it's only the best type of fiction there is.


----------



## #1 bro (May 11, 2009)

Worst Username Ever said:


> Can I have them?^^
> 
> I'm sure I'm the ONLY one at my school who knows about "the game" and "fail/win" and memes and YTP and whatever.


you must live under a rock because EVERYONE I know says fail/win, from the loser kids no one hangs out with, all the way to the preppiest douchebags. the game has a slightly smaller audience (mostly with the preppy douchebags, which is admittedly a very harsh term for the kids I tend to hang out with), but lots of people still know it. 

everyone knows about rickroll too, but not, for example "i herd u liek mudkips".


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (May 18, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> no it just made everyone use 'epic' everygoddamnwhere in wrong contexts and/or applying it to everything and i now hate the word with the intensity of an exploding sun
> kind of the same goes for 'fail' and 'win'


What about the Epics from classical literature? Do you hate those too?

Also, words and langauges are fluid, they change with time and usage. Words take on new meanings and lose old ones. Anyone who thinks language is static is just stubborn.


----------



## Abwayax (May 18, 2009)

FMC_x_ANS said:


> What about the Epics from classical literature? Do you hate those too?


No, because that would be the _correct_ definition of epic.

Personally though I have no real problem with the usage of epic, win, fail, etc. in the mainstream. It was bound to happen eventually, I just wish the I'm-from-the-internet crowd would shut up and realize that "their word" wasn't really theirs to begin with.


----------

